# O & W Retailers In The Us?



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

I've been looking at these watches since i've found Roy's site, and obviously i want one now. I'll obviously buy it through Roy when i get one, but whenever possible, i like to try one the watch before i buy it online, just to make sure. Does anyone know of a jeweler who carries O&W in the NYC area?

For that matter.... does anyone carry RLT watches or can you just get them online through Roy?

PS should be gettin the RLT9 any day now







can't wait for that email from Roy so the official countdown can begin!


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Congratulations on ordering your first RLT watch, I hope there will be more to follow!

Roy's watches are only available from him.

O&W are sold by dealers, I don't think there are any Jewellers who stock them. Besides they would want to add a healthy profit margin to the watches price










Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## Eric D W (Sep 5, 2004)

good point. no wonder they're so inexpensive.

any idea if i could find anywhere where i could just try one on?


----------

